# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Guzek podopłucnowy w  TK z kontrastem klatki piersiowej

## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę o komentarz wyniku.Czy guzek i węzły,które wyszły na TK z kontrastem są niepokojące?co powinnam dalej zrobić? Mam 64 lata i astmę.Od 10 lat nie palę-przez 20 lat paliłam niedużo(parę papierosów dziennie). 
Wynik:
"Guzek podopłucnowy segmentu 2 płuca prawego około 6 na 3 mm.Poza tym płuca bez zmian ogniskowych i śródmiąższowych.Pojedyncze węzły chłonne – przytchawiczne prawe do 10 mm.Nie wnękach nie widać powiększonych węzłów chłonnych Oskrzela główne i płatowe drożne"
Lekarz zaleca kontrolę za 3 miesiące a ja wiem że jeśli to rak to liczy się czas. nie wiem co robić. 
Czy mogę wykonać jakieś dodatkowe badania (markery, biopsję) - choćby prywatnie.

----------

